# Dead Neon 100% Water Change Or Should Filter Old Water



## Hayley92 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 5 guppies
A Pleco
And I had three neon tetras but they were very small and dull in colour, (was they ill when i got them?)the night I got the neons try we're acing very slow and twitching one of them was swimming on its side so I done a 25% water change and they seemed ok after this. 
Today I found a dead neon and disposed of him immediately , 
I've now moved all of the fish into a different tank whilst I clean the tank.
Whilst cleaning the gravel I found sooo much food and poo! The water is practically grey and I've only had the fish 2 weeks.
Should I change the water completely or should I filter the food out of the water with a muslin or something?
Can I put fish straight into treated water?
Also I've discovered a black mark right in the centre of my pregnant female guppies head, is this a growth? 
Please give me any feedback you have!
I'm new to this!
I will post a picture of the female guppy if need be. 
Thankyou in advance! Xx


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I think your over cleaning! How old is the tank? What size? What kind of filter? How old is the filter? And what are your water parameters?


----------



## Hayley92 (Apr 14, 2013)

I only cleaned because the fish died I panicked, I think I may have been over feeding, I'm not sure of the size of the tank but the filter is new. The tank is 2nd hand and has been set up for a month now overall I've had fish in it for 2-3 weeks x


----------



## Hayley92 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry my reply posted 3 times sorry x


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can vacumm all the crap out and replace water with fish in the tank.Moving them is just adding more stress.Dechlorinate and add water that is very close to tank temp.This can be done daily or even multiple times daily.
You need to feed less.All food must be eaten in less than 2 minutes.Don't add so much food that it hits the bottom at all.
And finally how did you acclimate the neons to your aquarium.
In general they are very sensative and if your water quality is not good they will not do well.
Test parameters would be helpful;ammonia,nitrIte and nitrAte,actual numbers not just good please.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't ever recommend 100% water changes, especially when the tank is so young. Your tank isn't cycled, that's your issue. I wouldn't add anymore fish just yet. Go the store and get something that is for cycling tanks. Tetra Safe Start seems to be a favorite around here. I've never used it. But I have several established tanks that I can use. The best way to cycle a tank quickly is to take old used filter media and rinse it out into the tank.

New Tank Syndrome

Read this article, it should help you understand what is happening to your tank.


----------

